# Swoncho?? Really cute ideas.



## bmeredith101 (Dec 3, 2012)

Once again Daria has some great patterns and tips. I see two I want to make. Wish I was a good enough knitter to make the cabled one but I am going to make the bottom left.

http://www.diaryofacreativefanatic.com/2015/03/needlecrafts-knit-simple-swonchos.html


----------



## Ashenlachie (Dec 3, 2011)

Love this link. Thanks a bunch


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

looks like a batwing sweater with less movement capability. I don't think those swonchos would be very comfortable unless you were standing with your arms down all the time


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

thanks for the link.


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Neat patterns, thanks for sharing


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

chickkie said:


> looks like a batwing sweater with less movement capability. I don't think those swonchos would be very comfortable unless you were standing with your arms down all the time


Agreed!


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

chickkie said:


> looks like a batwing sweater with less movement capability. I don't think those swonchos would be very comfortable unless you were standing with your arms down all the time


Or wanted your midriff showing!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

jvallas said:


> Or wanted your midriff showing!


Ah! You've hit upon the 'reasoning' behind that design!


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Ah! You've hit upon the 'reasoning' behind that design!


Yep, well, not at this time of my life! My midriff is about the last thing I want to show off!
;-)


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

I think they look a bit silly.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Chrissy said:


> I think they look a bit silly.


That's one word for it. Impractical. Perhaps good for a quadriplegic. Useless for anyone who needs to carry a backpack, a child, a box of groceries from the car to the kitchen. For that matter, imagine reaching for anything above eye-level in the supermarket! I'd as soon put on a straight-jacket.


----------



## Sara Mae (Feb 23, 2015)

Thank you so much for the link


----------



## beachknit (Oct 25, 2011)

chickkie said:


> looks like a batwing sweater with less movement capability. I don't think those swonchos would be very comfortable unless you were standing with your arms down all the time


My thoughts too. The wearer wouldn't be able to lift her arms up above the elbow. Plus, really awkward to carry a purse.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Like it and I really like the one you have chosen to knit. Looking forward to seeing your creation.


----------



## carriemae (Aug 28, 2012)

They're beautiful may get around to knitting them some day


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

I agree on your choice...looks comfy to me!


----------



## dariaanna (Mar 14, 2014)

Good Morning ladies...it's interesting on the take of the swonchos...Bev has chosen a great style from my first post about Swonchos and what the heck was a swoncho?...the whole idea was that you added sleeves to a poncho...therefore sweater and poncho...
The post this time highlights rectangles and adding sleeves to them..things to consider is width and length...adding width and length gives you mobility and hides tummies...I know because I have one, unfortunately from too many sweets at Xmas ...so take a look at the post in it's entirety..
I think you'll change your mind

http://www.diaryofacreativefanatic.com/2015/03/needlecrafts-knit-simple-swonchos.html


----------



## chezalvera (Apr 13, 2011)

I agree. These are really interesting and if they made to the correct dimensions, I believe they'll be super comfortable. I have lovely aran weight yarn that will be super for these. Thanks for the post!


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

A friend at knitting has made a few of those and they are gorgeous.


----------



## Connie W (Aug 3, 2011)

Don't be frightened of trying cables. They are not hard at all. I once convinced a coworker to give them a try and afterwards she couldn't believe she had loved but avoided them for so long


----------



## skitty's_mum (Sep 30, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> That's one word for it. Impractical. Perhaps good for a quadriplegic. Useless for anyone who needs to carry a backpack, a child, a box of groceries from the car to the kitchen. For that matter, imagine reaching for anything above eye-level in the supermarket! I'd as soon put on a straight-jacket.


A straight-jacket is just what I thought of when I saw them. I do like the one bmeredith101 has chosen to make, seems a bit more roomy - and wouldn't cling round the spare tyre


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> That's one word for it. Impractical. Perhaps good for a quadriplegic. Useless for anyone who needs to carry a backpack, a child, a box of groceries from the car to the kitchen. For that matter, imagine reaching for anything above eye-level in the supermarket! I'd as soon put on a straight-jacket.


Now that you said that, I'm reminded of what a royal pain it is to sling my bag on my shoulder when I wear my cape. (& I'm too short to carry my typical bags on my wrist, or they hit the ground!)


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Not practical, but, pretty.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Fun idea! Thanks.


----------



## JuneS (Nov 3, 2011)

I like the Veronica that you picked too. I have the perfect yarn in my stash to make it. Only I think I'll study the pattern and make the sleeve separation go higher up, more like a sweater, at least to just above my elbows and join the sides under the arms so I can use my arms easier for driving a car. I like how the bottom is rounded! Thanks for posting - learned a new word today.


----------



## Moondancermel (Nov 18, 2012)

Not really something I would like. I don't like those tight ponchos either. Really wonder who makes these things up. Thanks for the link though. It is interesting to see what "fashion" comes up with.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

really different sweaters. thanks.


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

Wow, wow, Gorgeous. When I retire I think I'll be knitting/crochet 24 hours per day. Now , me thinks what about social life, gardening etc., etc.


----------

